# are snowboarders racist?



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes. All of them. Everywhere.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the world has come a little further along than you give it credit for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck the haters. But yes the minority regardless of race will be looked at oddly. Bring him out man.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Really??
if you can go out in public being black then you can go snowboarding being black
theres assholes everywhere
take him out!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about America, but in Canada the visible-minorities have become the nonvisible-majorities... congrats on choosing snowboarding, you win at life


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I used to hardly ever see an African American on the hill but in the past year or two it seems to be gaining popularity across races. Don't get me wrong, we're still talking 300:1. 

Bring him out! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

ive seen black people snowboarding, never seen them get harassed


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

For starters, I'm black.

Honestly, he'll more likely to take sh*t from his non-riding friends ('why you want to do that white-guy sport?') than from anybody on the hill.

Following up on Cifex's comment, I still do a double take when I see another black person on a snowboard (or on skis for that matter).


----------



## Roflcopter (Feb 21, 2010)

snowboarders might not be, but it's those damn skiers you gotta watch out for!

in all seriousness... i know me and the people ride with wouldn't give it a second thought someone happened to be a different race, don't worry.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think snowboarders as a group have a rep for being racist. You could always be unlucky enough to run into the one or two assholes on the hill but I'm sure they would be a minority (no pun intended). Take him out and make him feel like he belongs, because if he acts like he does then he does. Plus , he's waaaay liklier to get shit for Being a noob than being black


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Well…Black ppl being a minority in skiing / snowboarding probably has a something to do with economics as well as a little to do with genetics / culture. In terms of income distribution, black ppl have always been much lower and since this sport is relatively expensive… 

Also, since white ppl lost their pigments when their ancestors migrated to the cold north, they enjoy the cold more both culturally and somewhat genetically while more black ppl prefer the beach so to speak. That’s why many of these skiing champs are white and often blonde too. While many “hot” sports (or more appropriately, those that raise the body temp for a long time) are dominated by black ppl.

But as barriers are broken and certain activities become more accessible, white ppl aren’t the only ones who play golf anymore. But as always, there will be some ppl who would be surprised when they see any odd one out. I don't think they will like call them names or anything like that.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Well…Black ppl being a minority in skiing / snowboarding probably has a something to do with economics as well as a little to do with genetics / culture. In terms of income distribution, black ppl have always been much lower and since this sport is relatively expensive…
> 
> Also, since white ppl lost their pigments when their ancestors migrated to the cold north, they enjoy the cold more both culturally and somewhat genetically while more black ppl prefer the beach so to speak. That’s why many of these skiing champs are white and often blonde too. While many “hot” sports (or more appropriately, those that raise the body temp for a long time) are dominated by black ppl.


that was pretty racist.... lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

^^ lmao










I'm a black border in Japan..... Nothing but crazy looks hahahah... when they see me ride they looked impressed. 

KOKOJIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

My son in law is black and he goes on every trip with me! Never has anyone said a thing. Take him with you he will have a blast!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

The_Guchi said:


> that was pretty racist.... lol


LOL, an interesting historical event related to this was that the Nazi’s “blue / blonde supremacy” common imagery comes from the philosophy that the “Nordic” peoples have risen above humanity by adaptation to harsh weather environments of the cold. Not that all of the SS were blonde and blue, but they did use these writings to convince their people to try to make “a new world order”.

In modern times, we have genetically “proven” that this migration out of Africa is really part of human history. However, I don’t think we interpret this in the same manner as Hitler.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Snowboarders or skiers don't really have a rep for being racist. Though no sport comes to mind that I would ascribe that label to. It is just important to live our lives how we want to and not let the haters bring you down. Though I do completely understand not wanting to expose a child to racial hate.

My friend that taught me how to snowboard is black.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> LOL, an interesting historical event related to this was that the Nazi’s “blue / blonde supremacy” common imagery comes from the philosophy that the “Nordic” peoples have risen above humanity by adaptation to harsh weather environments of the cold. Not that all of the SS were blonde and blue, but they did use these writings to convince their people to try to make “a new world order”.
> 
> In modern times, we have genetically “proven” that this migration out of Africa is really part of human history. However, I don’t think we interpret this in the same manner as Hitler.


I do not believe he was stating the migration of humanity out of africa/mid east is racist. Rather, I took his comments as referring to the idiotic claim that white people do great in cold and black people do great in heat.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Grew up riding with a black kid one of my best friends he and I traveled all over the east shredding and throwing down. Him listening to hip hop and having corn rows me listening to metal and having a mullet. We used to turn heads when we'd roll out of the car and go shred cause we were so different. People are people who gives a fuck about their ethnicity, social status, income level, or whether or not they had sex with their cousin.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Snowboarders aren't any more or any less racist than anyone else their age. As a black snowboarder, if you go out west then he will be one of the only ones on the mountain (I think I saw 3 or 4 black snowboarders during my entire 10 days at Breckenridge this season).... but there are a lot more minorities that ride out east or in CA.

Demographics plays a huge role. I hardly saw any minorities at ALL (either in the town, or at the resort) last year when I went to Jackson, WY.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BigGameHit said:


> ^^ lmao
> I'm a black border in Japan..... Nothing but crazy looks hahahah... when they see me ride they looked impressed.
> KOKOJIN!!!!!!!!!


Japanese people are easily impressed by any non white or non japanese people doing just about ANYTHING.

Also, its "Kokujin"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I only occasionally see black people here on the slopes in CO, but I've never seen anyone harrass them. Why would they?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Japanese people are easily impressed by any non white or non japanese people doing just about ANYTHING.
> 
> Also, its "Kokujin"


I'm aware of how to spell it lol.. inside joke from somewhere else.. 

Gomennasai


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> I do not believe he was stating the migration of humanity out of africa/mid east is racist. Rather, I took his comments as referring to the idiotic claim that white people do great in cold and black people do great in heat.


Well, whether you believe that notion is “idiotic” or not is your preference. Although I don’t think this has been “proven”, this theory isn’t so far-fetched from what I’ve seen. 

I mean just take the sun. Black people…or simply people with more pigment can stand the sun better on average right? So there you have a genetic skin advantage against UV rays. Maybe one day they will discover “body heat generation genes” of whatever which are more prevalent in white ppl. You never know.

And being "racist" is not the same as recognizing differences in "races".


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

this reminds me of boondock saints 2 

its not because i'm a mexican,

NO, its not the fact your a a greasy *****, (boys start laughing)

alright i'll give you that one

i dont think personally it matters on the hill, go out and have fun, and if someone does pick on him, i got a feeling that person won't be welcomed on the hill anymore because everyone somewhat watches out for everyone else, i know i came between a few interesting conferences on the hills, and usually the guy being racist gets booted off the hill by everyone.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> I only occasionally see black people here on the slopes in CO, but I've never seen anyone harrass them. Why would they?


Blacks have always been discriminated against the most. So it’s not uncommon for someone to be wary of this. But I’ve personally found that social class is related to racism. I’m sure there are studies on this somewhere. In general, the higher up in social class people are, the less they are likely to “harass” a minority…or simply someone different from them. It’s prolly related to education in some way as educated people tend to be more open minded. CO can be regarded as one of those ritzier ski destination too so… And Skiing in general is not as accessible to those who don’t have disposable income. I mean, try leaving a $700 item lying around unguarded in an area that is full of poor people while you go pee.


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

I am black and a female and no one gave me weird looks or seemed any different around me. One of the instructors on our mountain is black and he's pretty good.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think there are many racist snowboarders. I think the younger generations don't really consider race at all anymore. If there is any racism now a days it's probably against people of middle eastern descent.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

KTMRYD3R92 said:


> i wanted to try and get my black nephew into snowboarding but im afraid he will be ridiculed at the local park what do you think?


I think this is one of the dumber questions I've heard here.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

There was a handful of black dudes at my local hill yesterday, seemed to be having a good time with no hassels. One of em did stick out in my mind, not because he was black, but because he was an idiot. He was bombing the bunny slope totally out of control, took out another rider. I take note of people like that no matter what race so I can stay away from them. 

Have him take some lessons, and be sure to school him on being a responsible and respectful rider and he'll fit in just fine.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

for the most part, i think not.
but does anyone remember what happened when a black guy walked into the burton headquarters during web presents last year? so messed up.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Well, whether you believe that notion is “idiotic” or not is your preference. Although I don’t think this has been “proven”, this theory isn’t so far-fetched from what I’ve seen.


There is no one dumb enough to develop a hypothesis, let a lone a "theory" in order to "prove" something so ridiculously "idiotic". " " 



> I mean just take the sun. Black people…or simply people with more pigment can stand the sun better on average right? So there you have a genetic skin advantage against UV rays.


Sure, and this in no way gives them advantages in sports. To say someone won a snowboard competition because they have less melanin is not only inane, it is disrespectful to that person's training and drive. Though you are right, they did have a genetic advantage in their skin, after all. 



> Maybe one day they will discover “body heat generation genes” of whatever which are more prevalent in white ppl. You never know.


Good joke. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

why is that?


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> * had sex with... cousin.*


Are you admitting to this???




On a more serious note. WTF does is matter? He'll be covered in gear, and if you get him a UA hood + helmet/beanie, people won't be able to tell if he's black, white, purple, orange, boob-less, female, has one lazy eye, might be retarded, wears braces, or any of that other crap. The advantage of snowboard gear is just that, no one can tell. And then the only things these snowboard pricks will judge your little black friend on is whether or not he's riding Burton and if he's any good. 

Plus...nothing like a good ridicule to humble a person.....


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

He's far more likely to get ridiculed for wearing the wrong brands of fashion than his race.

lol j/k.

I always wonder why i never see more diversity at the slopes. Everyone is there to have fun. Most people are relaxed and in a good mood. It's a good environment and everyone should get out and enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I doubt anyone would say anything, although im sure there is a prick at every mountain. I would say the chances are slim to none.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

really fat people get more looks on the hill...I think we are more fattist...not so much racist


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Being a black kid with dread locks on top of that, and going by myself I get some looks. But those looks turn to "damn I didnt know he could do that" when we get down to the lift after i take a run down a black or a double black shiting on the little guy lol. But I feel its a type of culture up there and everybody is up there for the same reason to have a good time, and play in the snow. People who race usually makes an issue is that person because he/she is looking for it to be a race problem. Dont let your fear of what color you are be so big that you dont want to strap into some bindings, because I never had so much fun doing anything else in my life. You know what just ask him what happens when he is playing a game of basketball or football and a white boy shows up, and what do his friends do? You laugh a little you wonder if he is any good, usually he shits on some people and LIFE GOES ON. The same thing happen to us when I was running track, two jamaicans me and a white boy. I was thinking atleast i can beat white kid, you know what happen the white burnt us all in the 200m race. I learned dont judge a book by its cover.


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

Where I ride in PA (bear) there's always black people, and not all snowboarders are racist. It could depend on the area you're going to and he might get the occasional stare, but most snowboarders are laid back people and they're there to have fun, so they mostly won't have a problem. By the way, there's this black kid I always see that rides there and he is one of the best snowboarders I've ever seen in person.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

SteveyWonder said:


> Where I ride in PA (bear) there's always black people, and I don't get why you would think all snowboarders are racist. Also, there's this black kid I always see that rides there and he is one of the best snowboarders I've seen in person.


Because snowboarding is dominated by white people. It _can_ be intimidating from a minority's perspective.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

YouTube - SUNDAY IN THE PARK 2010 episode 3

1:39 

black chick killing it at bear mtn (my home mtn)

there are def some black ridders/skiiers but they are a minority.

I never see anyone hidding their boards from them, your nephew will be fine lol.

if anything he will prob get crap from his own black friends for participating in a "white sport," huh, isn't that ironic...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Blacks have always been discriminated against the most.


I think Jews would probably strongly disagree that blacks have always been the most discriminated against race/ethnicity.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I think Jews would probably strongly disagree that blacks have always been the most discriminated against race/ethnicity.


That's highly debatable...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> That's highly debatable...


You don't know much about history do you?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> You don't know much about history do you?


Please, explain to me the chapter that you are referring to.......The Holocaust? The Crusades? Inquisition? How about the colonization chapter of Africa. No No, wait, what about the Slave trade that took place for the majority of the past Millennium?

And if you want to get ticky-tack.......Jews aren't a race, unless you believe the Mein Kampf bullsh*t.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not saying blacks have NOT been discriminated against, but no _ethnicity_ has been as consistently discriminated against and persecuted as the Jews. It dates all the way back to ancient Egypt and the Greeks. 

Now, if you want to narrow history down to simply American history, then I'd agree that blacks have been the most discriminated against. But, world history? Not even close.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

he doesnt have any black friends lol


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm not saying blacks have NOT been discriminated against, but no _ethnicity_ has been as consistently discriminated against and persecuted as the Jews. It dates all the way back to ancient Egypt and the Greeks.
> 
> Now, if you want to narrow history down to simply American history, then I'd agree that blacks have been the most discriminated against. But, world history? Not even close.


Stop threadjacking. This isn't about politics, and to answer you question, NO. Jews aren't the most persecuted religion in history. Slavery (of various tribes/peoples) dates all the way back to Sumerian times, unless I am mistaken.... and Sumeria predates ancient greece by quite a bit, so give it a rest.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Stop threadjacking. This isn't about politics, and to answer you question, NO. Jews aren't the most persecuted religion in history. Slavery (of various tribes/peoples) dates all the way back to Sumerian times, unless I am mistaken.... and Sumeria predates ancient greece by quite a bit, so give it a rest.


I didn't intend for this to be a threadjack.

Nice of you to call me out on it and then continue it. :dunno:

PM me if you want to continue the discussion, but yeah, you're wrong.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

There simply is no debate among educated people that the Jewish race has been the most persecuted. That is kind of like saying Kia has been around longer than Ford. It just makes you look like you are 10 years old.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I have encounter racial remarks few times in New Mexico, Angel Fire/Taos, but you can pretty much avoid and ignore the ignorants... The less you pay attention to them, the less problem you will have... and if they cross the line and do something stupid, then it is a different story =X


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I guess since we’re talking about America, and not Nazi Germany, it would be safe to say that I remember seeing studies that indicate Jews as a really small minority of America hold an extremely high disproportionate amount of the wealth compared to any other “classification” of people.

This is Black’s story…










And I’m sure you can argue that one of the reason Hispanics are so close, is because they count all the Mexicans and other Latin 3rd world immigrants who come to sweep floors for the White Man.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> There is no one dumb enough to develop a hypothesis, let a lone a "theory" in order to "prove" something so ridiculously "idiotic". " "
> 
> Good joke. :laugh:


I forgot the name of that dude who won long distant skiing contests constantly a while ago. They determined that his family had a genetic “benign defect” that caused some of their members to overproduce hemoglobin or something like that and hence he was able to process oxygen at a higher rate than other skiers.

Nowadays, there is a way to “cheat” by drugs or something to cause this effect. Sort of like steroid usage…to get an advantage over the other competitors.

The moral to the story is that people are born different. Everyone is. But when you’re talking about a population class skew in a certain “trait”, then you can expect that it’s easier to find the “best carrier” of that trait even though everyone works hard to train for the sport or whatever.

And when scientists set out to discover things, they aren’t necessarily trying to “prove” any one thing or theory. Sometimes discoveries just happen and no one knows what to make of it until after the fact. WTF is E=mc2? Big deal right? Even Einstein said we can never use it…until Leo Szilard had a hard-on for killing Germans.



AWNOW said:


> Sure, and this in no way gives them advantages in sports. To say someone won a snowboard competition because they have less melanin is not only inane, it is disrespectful to that person's training and drive. Though you are right, they did have a genetic advantage in their skin, after all.


And I'm not saying that UV protection is directly related. I'm simply pointing out that there is a real difference in races when dealing with certain environmental factors. When humans moved north, the black ppl died off because the whiter ppl produces more necessary Vitamin D. During that time, I'm sure ppl who froze easier also got killed by animals and other people too.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I forgot the name of that dude who won long distant skiing contests constantly a while ago. They determined that his family had a genetic “benign defect” that caused some of their members to overproduce hemoglobin or something like that and hence he was able to process oxygen at a higher rate than other skiers.
> 
> Nowadays, there is a way to “cheat” by drugs or something to cause this effect. Sort of like steroid usage…to get an advantage over the other competitors.
> 
> ...


"not" "sure" "why" "you" " are" "" " "trying" to "educate" "me" on the """"""scien"t"ific" process. You are the "one" who is calling a hypothesis "a" theory "." None of what you just said is relevant, just a strawman. Good effort, though. 





> And I'm not saying that UV protection is directly related. I'm simply pointing out that there is a real difference in races when dealing with certain environmental factors. When humans moved north, the black ppl died off because the whiter ppl produces more necessary Vitamin D. During that time, I'm sure ppl who froze easier also got killed by animals and other people too.


If you aren't, then you need to work on your communication skills. The idea that black people died off as humans moved north is one of the most retarded things I have heard in 2010. I know it is still early, but still, not many people would assert that black people freeze faster than white people.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> "not" "sure" "why" "you" " are" "" " "trying" to "educate" "me" on the """"""scien"t"ific" process. You are the "one" who is calling a hypothesis "a" theory "." None of what you just said is relevant, just a strawman. Good effort, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that idea is so retarded then why do you believe that humans moved out of Africa in the first place? If we all started out as black then why does human history as we know it involve a bunch of white people in the north? Heck, you can believe that some supreme dude made a man and woman under a tree, it doesn’t matter. The fact remains that UV protection is proof that races have different resistances to certain environments. Can a black person die of sunburn? Yes. But on average white ppl burn faster. Can a white person freeze to death? Yes. But I don’t know about you but what I see are a bunch of white snow champions. It’s not as ridiculous as you think. If a competing tribe has a 1% advantage over another tribe in a certain environment…over time they will eliminate the other. Do that over many years and you end up with homonids that are adapted more to that environment. That’s the story of Man according to anthropology anyway. Keep in mind that our known history is like a microsecond in the time of life on earth. Before all of this, there are Neantherthals, Cro Magon, and whatever right? Where did they go? We killed eachother.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> If that idea is so retarded then why do you believe that humans moved out of Africa in the first place? If we all started out as black then *why does human history as we know it involve a bunch of white people in the north?* Heck, you can believe that some supreme dude made a man and woman under a tree, it doesn’t matter.


Ethnocentrism at it's finest. Looks like you need a bit of an education



> The fact remains that UV protection is proof that races have different resistances to certain environments. Can a black person die of sunburn? Yes. But on average white ppl burn faster.


No one disputes that darker skin has higher resistances to UV rays. The one single item that makes your entire point so laughably retarded is that UV rays in the mountains, and even snowy areas, are incredibly high. Just stop and think about what I am implying here.



> Can a white person freeze to death? Yes. But I don’t know about you but what I see are a bunch of white snow champions. It’s not as ridiculous as you think.


If this makes sense to you there really is no point in discussing this.




> If a competing tribe has a 1% advantage over another tribe in a certain environment…over time they will eliminate the other. Do that over many years and you end up with homonids that are adapted more to that environment. That’s the story of Man according to anthropology anyway. Keep in mind that our known history is like a microsecond in the time of life on earth. Before all of this, there are Neantherthals, Cro Magon, and whatever right? Where did they go? We killed eachother.


Cool story, but is entirely irrelevant, once again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My WTF meter is going off the charts. If you really want to dig down into semantics then people of the jewish *faith* (judaism is a faith, not a race) have NOTHING on females, who are still oppressed and downtrodden in many parts of the world today and have been since the dawn of humankind. 

Now that that is settled....

Dark skin doesn't offer much as far as protection. Obviously Wesley Snipes is going to do a lot better then Shaun White under extended periods of exposure to direct sunlight but odds are that they will both Sunburn. Africa isn't the only place in the world that gets a lot of sun, and there are dark skinned people in places other than Africa. There are dark Indians, Chinese, pacific islanders, Greeks, Italians, native Americans, Brazilians, etc....

AWNOW is right, it is a little silly to think that dark skinned people died off as they moved north. What is more probable is that people's bodies adjusted to the conditions where they lived over the course of thousands of years..... if you lived in Canada then even though you might get as much annual sunlight as Hawaii... odds are that you wouldn't be outdoors as much due to the colder temperatures (and so not getting as much sun).... it follows that people's bodies eventually stopped producing as much melanin because it wasn't needed.

UV protection doesn't prove anything. There is just as much genetic diversity among the people who make up a 'race' as there is among people outside of it.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Moving away from this... and back to the original topic...

I don't think snowboarders (for the most part) are racists, simply because it seems that its more about skill and gear/brands rather than race. When I see somebody on the slopes I'm not really paying attention to their skin color but more what they're doing/wearing. But then again that's coming from the perspective of an Asian Colorado-native so take that as you will.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Fizzlicious said:


> Moving away from this... and back to the original topic...
> 
> I don't think snowboarders (for the most part) are racists, simply because it seems that its more about skill and gear/brands rather than race. When I see somebody on the slopes I'm not really paying attention to their skin color but more what they're doing/wearing. But then again that's coming from the perspective of an Asian Colorado-native so take that as you will.


You'd have to be REALLY dedicated to your racism to check people's necks all the time, because much of the time that is the only bit of exposed skin if they are rocking balaclavas and helmets.

Maybe thats why there aren't many racist snowboarders... its just too much damned work to figure out who to discriminate against!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

This thread is awesome. Love a good (or bad depending on who) debate.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Fizzlicious said:


> Moving away from this... and back to the original topic...
> 
> I don't think snowboarders (for the most part) are racists, simply because it seems that its more about skill and gear/brands rather than race. When I see somebody on the slopes I'm not really paying attention to their skin color but more what they're doing/wearing. But then again that's coming from the perspective of an Asian Colorado-native so take that as you will.


Agreed^

We are snowboarders, when we see someone else we see a snowboarder, not a skin color. To me it's about attitude not gender/race/skill/clothing/etc. I've never seen nor heard any racist actions/remarks at my home resort, and I think if one were to happen it would be by ONE individual. It would never happen as a group, and it sure as hell wouldn't fly if we heard someone saying something racist to another person. 

To Yusoweird: I'm sorry you had to deal with that, but like you said, they are ignorant and not worth your time.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> You'd have to be REALLY dedicated to your racism to check people's necks all the time, because much of the time that is the only bit of exposed skin if they are rocking balaclavas and helmets.
> 
> Maybe thats why there aren't many racist snowboarders... its just too much damned work to figure out who to discriminate against!


Fair enough. But even in the lodge and stuff if there is sizing up, its based less on race but more on gear wouldn't you say?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fizzlicious said:


> Fair enough. But even in the lodge and stuff if there is sizing up, its based less on race but more on gear wouldn't you say?


The only people I notice in the lodge are people wearing really whack shit and hot chicks. Everyone else just seems to blend into the crowd. 

I don't really "size anyone up". I'm just there to ride and have fun. As long as everyone else is chill, I'm cool with it. I don't care if they can ride like Travis Rice or can't go 20 feet without piling up in a yard sale. I'm not there to judge. :dunno:

If I was going to size someone up, I wouldn't base it on gear. I've seen some people wearing gear that looked like hell and riding a beater of a board, but when they hit the slopes, they're legit as hell.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Ethnocentrism at it's finest. Looks like you need a bit of an education
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WTF are you talking about? Back in the day, no one took chairlifts and helicopters to mountain tops to slide down on pieces of wood for recreation.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> My WTF meter is going off the charts. If you really want to dig down into semantics then people of the jewish *faith* (judaism is a faith, not a race) have NOTHING on females, who are still oppressed and downtrodden in many parts of the world today and have been since the dawn of humankind.
> 
> Now that that is settled....
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s true of the human behavior. But the reason why cold weather settlers reduced melanin in the first place is because humans NEED UV rays to a certain extent. It needs to be balanced because you can’t go to the supermarket and buy Vitamin D enriched milk and Captain Crunch to trick kids into taking loads of vitamins. Without Vitamin D, you can’t use calcium to build bone. Don’t forget that back then every day was a struggle for survival and you had to fight off predators, hunt them, and fight off other humans just to have a meal. How are you going to do this (not to mention walk) without strong bones.

Black humans had a perfect balance to offer lots of UV protection because they were more naked and lived in equatorial areas that received direct sunlight. But some UV got through to make Vitamin D. White humans wore furs and lived in caves so that little exposure they did get of the sun (in an angle to earth even) had to count more.

Keep in mind that these are extremes. There are brown people in between as well. 

Genetic diversity among everyone is true. But if you don’t think there are differences between race groups statistically, just look at health statistics where they say so and so race is more subject to X disease for preventive checkups and maintenance. Maybe you don’t know this but native Americans were practically wiped out by White Man’s gift of diseases that they inadvertently carried across the seas after those thousands of years you are referring to. And to top that off, yes, they killed them just like old times for buffalo and whatever.

When you look at genetic diversity among animals, it’s about killing and being killed. If you think humans were always “peacefully evolved”, I hate to corrupt you but… As a matter of fact, humans being “smart” were so violent that we killed everyone who is similar to us in competing. And that’s why there is a huge IQ gap between us and the next non-extinct species.

You sound like you think I’m making this up. I’m not. I’ve had my share of college biology, genetics, etc. where they have books on crap like this and all of these are summarized in the Discovery Channel programs. Are they wrong? Maybe. But until they discover something else more plausible, I’ll go with this myself. Thanks.

Anyways, as someone mentioned, these are after all "hypotheses" and can't trully be proven without going back in time. Only that evidence suggests it so. Everyone is free to interpret it in thier own way.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

I snowboard and I'm racist.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> LOL WTF are you talking about? Back in the day, no one took chairlifts and helicopters to mountain tops to slide down on pieces of wood for recreation.


I am talking about your original point, you dolt. Let me make this abundantly clear. You think white people have an advantage at snow sports because it is cold (and therefore not sunny in your thinking). You think black people have an advantage at warm sports (and therefore take place in sunny areas in your thinking). If this thought process was true, then black people would rule the sport because the UV rays in the mountains (remember, we are talking about snowboarding) are very high. 

Once again, your response shows a total misunderstanding of anything happening in this thread.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

rasmaysean...there is so much wrong with your post that I hardly know where to start. Suffice it to say that you're drawing a lot of incorrect conclusions and watching the discovery channel or history channel doesn't make you informed or educated. You would be laughed out of a basic anthropology class.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> I am talking about your original point, you dolt. Let me make this abundantly clear. You think white people have an advantage at snow sports because it is cold (and therefore not sunny in your thinking). You think black people have an advantage at warm sports (and therefore take place in sunny areas in your thinking). If this thought process was true, then black people would rule the sport because the UV rays in the mountains (remember, we are talking about snowboarding) are very high.
> 
> Once again, your response shows a total misunderstanding of anything happening in this thread.


That's because you're not reading and still assuming. Read this again.



> And I'm not saying that UV protection is directly related. I'm simply pointing out that there is a real difference in races when dealing with certain environmental factors. When humans moved north, the black ppl died off because the whiter ppl produces more necessary Vitamin D. *During that time, I'm sure ppl who froze easier also got killed by animals and other people too.*


The human body is not just defined by melanin. That's just one single protein. I already gave you an example of hemoglobin. And there's complex stuff like disease, etc.

And it's not just like a massive black formation against a massive white formation in one shot that decided the history of nordic regions. It's over a long time and white people warred too, right? 

I mean, Neanterthals adapted to the cold by being stocky and that "conserved heat" by just physical surface area effects. What if a small chemical effect made another group or humans resistant to cold while not having to be stocky and slow? Is that impossible? Look at it in the opposite end where there are deep see creatures who live by thermal vents that will cook most of our foods.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> rasmaysean...there is so much wrong with your post that I hardly know where to start. Suffice it to say that you're drawing a lot of incorrect conclusions and watching the discovery channel or history channel doesn't make you informed or educated. You would be laughed out of a basic anthropology class.


Can you poke holes in it instead of just claiming that you know more about “anthropology” to dispute that? I’d like to hear what have you learned about human history and conclusions you drawn from it. 

Hey, maybe Wikipedia makes me informed and educated!

_However, the progeny of those humans who migrated North away from the intense African sun had another evolutionary constraint: vitamin D availability. Human requirements for vitamin D (cholecalciferol) are in part met through photoconversion of a precursor to vitamin D3. As humans migrated north from the equator, they were exposed to less intense sunlight, in part because of the need for greater use of clothing to protect against the colder climate. Thus, under these conditions, evolutionary pressures would tend to select for lighter-skinned humans as there was less photodestruction of folate and a greater need for photogeneration of cholecalciferol. Tracking back the statistical patterns in variations in DNA among all known people sampled who are alive on the Earth today, it appears that


1. From ~1.2 million years ago for at least ~1.35 million years, the ancestors of all people alive were as dark as today's Africans. 

2. The descendants of any pre-historic people who migrated North from the equator mutated to become light over time because the evolutionary constraint keeping Africans' skin dark decreased generally the further North a people migrated[19]. This also occurs as a result of selection for light skin due to the need to produce vitamin D by way of the penetration of sunlight into the skin (the exception being if dietary sources of vitamin D are available—see the Inuit). 

3. The genetic mutations leading to light skin among East Asians are different from those of Europeans, suggesting that, following the migration out of Africa, the two groups became distinct populations that experienced a similar selective pressure due to settlement in northern latitudes. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_skin_color_

:cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> Nowadays, there is a way to “cheat” by drugs or something to cause this effect. Sort of like steroid usage…to get an advantage over the other competitors.


Yes, it's called blood doping. They harvest their own red blood cells. Then a few weeks before an important event they start loading back up. It has dangers as it thickens the blood dramatically but is a very effective and difficult to detect method of cheating in endurance sports.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think it's cool as hell to see a Black person on a snowboard.

I do have to say though, I overheard two snow punk park rats on the lift behind me making fun of a black dude on a snowboard. If they weren't 12, I was going to clothesline them on their way off the lift.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

sangsters said:


> For starters, I'm black.
> 
> Honestly, he'll more likely to take sh*t from his non-riding friends ('why you want to do that white-guy sport?') than from anybody on the hill.
> 
> Following up on Cifex's comment, I still do a double take when I see another black person on a snowboard (or on skis for that matter).


Haaaa thats some shit, Im Puerto Rican and when I started boarding all my boys from around the way would talk so much shit, ("MAAANNNN why do you want to go do that white boy shit") all the time, and I would just tell them how sick it is and try to get them to go. So after them seeing me go dolo for years, slooooowly they started comming one by one, and ofcourse they got hooked. and after a few years I had a whole crew going on a regular basis of black spanish and other non Caucasians mixed in with my white friends. we look like a bag of skittles flying down the mountain. and we never caught shit from ppl on the mountain, no stares or nothing, if anything they were trying there hardest NOT to make eye contact. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

My buddies and I play a game where if we see a black snowboarder or skier we punch the other in the arm - HARD.

We are not racist though...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Monster Man said:


> My buddies and I play a game where if we see a black snowboarder or skier we punch the other in the arm - HARD.
> 
> We are not racist though...


LOL...I've gone with kids who did that too. I think it's a common game.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Monster Man said:


> My buddies and I play a game where if we see a black snowboarder or skier we punch the other in the arm - HARD.
> 
> We are not racist though...


Me and my brother have a game. If he talks to me, I push him off the chair. 

You don't need to see a black person to punch your sibling in the arm.... you do it either way and make up an excuse later. (ie: *punches brother in arm*, he says "WTF man?!", answer:"I saw a V Bug", he asks:"On top of the mountain?!", answer:".....")


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to contribute to this thread by stating that there is overwhelming scientific, peer-reviewed proof that burritos are superior to tacos. 

Exhibit A:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Questions like these are beyond stupid. Who the hell cares and why would or should it stop you if someone did?

I never understood why blacks to this day make a big deal about things because of their race. Always asking can I do this if i'm black? Can I go here if i'm black? No other race does that and it is annoying as all hell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

zakk said:


> I'd like to contribute to this thread by stating that there is overwhelming scientific, peer-reviewed proof that burritos are superior to tacos.
> 
> Exhibit A:



Never been to a Chipotle but that pic makes me want to.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

puffnstuff said:


> Questions like these are beyond stupid. Who the hell cares and why would or should it stop you if someone did?
> 
> I never understood why blacks to this day make a big deal about things because of their race. Always asking can I do this if i'm black? Can I go here if i'm black? No other race does that and it is annoying as all hell.


Actually they do, If there was a club that you heard ppl were going to, but then you heard it was in East harlem, I bet you would ask that same exact question buddy, "Ummm can I go there even tho Im a white guy" . Ive went to ethnic clubs in bad parts of Brooklyn and invited white friends and got that same response. Its sux but thats the way it is,


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Actually they do, If there was a club that you heard ppl were going to, but then you heard it was in East harlem, I bet you would ask that same exact question buddy, "Ummm can I go there even tho Im a white guy" . Ive went to ethnic clubs in bad parts of Brooklyn and invited white friends and got that same response. Its sux but thats the way it is,


QFT: Same here when I invited white friends to an Asian bar.

The only thing that annoys me on that level is BET.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

don't you guys think the thread itself is racist?
like seriously... does it matter what skin color you are? 
its not like a race is not capable physically the same activity as another.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

AWNOW said:


> There simply is no debate among educated people that the Jewish race has been the most persecuted. That is kind of like saying Kia has been around longer than Ford. It just makes you look like you are 10 years old.


I think I need clarification here......So you are saying that Jews ARE the most Persecuted? 




puffnstuff said:


> Questions like these are beyond stupid. Who the hell cares and why would or should it stop you if someone did?
> 
> I never understood why blacks to this day make a big deal about things because of their race.


Is it safe to assume that you are white? As a white guy, I (nor you) have much of an understanding of why "black" people raise this question. However, hang-out with a black guy in social settings. Try to bring your white friends to a nightclub that is generally considered a "black club". Try bringing a black guy to an Irish bar only to have him denied access because he is wearing white sneakers (so were 1/2 of the other guys that were already in the bar).

Unfortunately, people are uncomfortable with what they don't know and try to make life difficult for the "outsiders" to get in. 

Is it silly for me to ask "As a snowboarder, can I ride Taos and Alta?" Considering that the answer to the question is Yes and No....I'm still not accepted (at one). As silly of a metaphor as it may be, imagine that on a vastly larger scale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

I like people of all races and colors


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I like people of all races and colors


Me too.

I was out today at my local ski hill and there was a good size group (4 or 5) people who were learning to snowboard from a buddy of theirs. The guy who was "teaching" was white - not a single one of the people learning were. The one guy asked me on the lift if it was my first time out - i said "no but im still learning" his reply was "its my first day - where i come from there is no snow" So i asked him how he liked it and he said he was having a blast - THATS ALL THAT MATTERS. 

People out having fun.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Check this girl out. She probably got some shit, but who care cause she's sick!
YouTube - A Day at Brighton, UT with Gabby from Nikita


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

To the OP, bring him out! True that I don't see many, but that should not be a discouraging reason. Besides, I think people mostly only recognize you by your gear and steez anyway. I've bumped in to people on the lodge that I didn't even recognize without their helmet, goggles and mask/bandanna on :laugh:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I like people of all races and colors


Me too! 50% I want to hug, the other 50 I want to punch in the face. The color of their skin is and has always been irrelevant to that ratio


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

BananaChiu said:


> don't you guys think the thread itself is racist?
> like seriously... does it matter what skin color you are?
> its not like a race is not capable physically the same activity as another.


Agreed. :thumbsup:



neednsnow said:


> Is it safe to assume that you are white? As a white guy, I (nor you) have much of an understanding of why "black" people raise this question. However, hang-out with a black guy in social settings. Try to bring your white friends to a nightclub that is generally considered a "black club". Try bringing a black guy to an Irish bar only to have him denied access because he is wearing white sneakers (so were 1/2 of the other guys that were already in the bar).
> 
> Unfortunately, people are uncomfortable with what they don't know and try to make life difficult for the "outsiders" to get in.
> 
> Is it silly for me to ask "As a snowboarder, can I ride Taos and Alta?" Considering that the answer to the question is Yes and No....I'm still not accepted (at one). As silly of a metaphor as it may be, imagine that on a vastly larger scale.


Actually I am black and the color of my skin is not going to stop me from doing something or going somewhere. 


Asking if you can go to a specific resort is different since there are some resorts that will still kick out snowboarders. However I doubt somebody will try to kick me out of a spot for being black unless they want me to own the place. :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

*Are Snowboarders Racist???*

you can bet this one is fo sho do:

YouTube - Hitler discovers truth about Banana Tech Reverse Camber Snowboards


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i think mother nature is racist. i mean, snow is white, not black.









just kidding lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jegnorge said:


> i think mother nature is racist. i mean, snow is white, not black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Christmas a racist holiday? Because in the songs they are always talking about a "White" Christmas.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

puffnstuff said:


> Is Christmas a racist holiday? Because in the songs they are always talking about a "White" Christmas.


which goes back to the racist mother nature argument :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

puffnstuff said:


> Actually I am black and the color of my skin is not going to stop me from doing something or going somewhere.
> 
> However I doubt somebody will try to kick me out of a spot for being black unless they want me to own the place. :dunno:


I stand corrected. However, they openly admit to kicking you out because of your color....just your shoes.:dunno:


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Actually they do, If there was a club that you heard ppl were going to, but then you heard it was in East harlem, I bet you would ask that same exact question buddy, "Ummm can I go there even tho Im a white guy" . Ive went to ethnic clubs in bad parts of Brooklyn and invited white friends and got that same response. Its sux but thats the way it is,


These specific situations are different. Because depending on your location and time period, places like these are often a hangout for gangsters and Malcome X worshippers and such…who are drunk! So it’s not always a “comfortable” situation for someone to stand out of the crowd if they aren’t familiar with the environment. And also, Hollywood has contributed its share into this stigma…which is sometimes TRUE actually. It’s not uncommon to encounter people looking for trouble for all sorts of reasons in areas like these.

But it’s also possible that since it is an “<insert race here> club”, the majority of people there go there expecting to socialize with <insert race here>. And although YOU don’t think there is a problem with bringing an <insert other race here> friend, the people around may not be comfortable and depending on the situation, some may feel you are disrespecting their desires to “be among their own” and also make your friend uncomfortable or endanger him. All for what? To support your idealism of how “black clubs” should be banned? So you have to think about that.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Me too! 50% I want to hug, the other 50 I want to punch in the face. The color of their skin is and has always been irrelevant to that ratio


I think it was David Sedaris who said, "racism never made sense to me. I mean, with all the reasons to hate someone why would you pick their skin color?"

Denis Leary, "Why hate someone for the color of their skin when there are much better reasons to hate them."


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this really a thread?

Are snowboarders racist?
Are skiers racist?
Are wakeboarders racist?
Are car enthusiasts racist?
Are white people racist?
Are black people racist?
Are snowmobiler's racist?

Can you really just group/label a bunch of people like that and ask that question?

Last time I checked racism is pretty individualistic. 

Worst thread ever.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah... seems odd. attempting to profile snowboarders by means of racism? hmmm... 

but to the point... yeah, you'll be fine. i always see a few black dudes out and about at my hill. maybe a tiny bit more disproportional to just out on the streets.... but nothing too crazy. (but then again... that means that i am noticing the black guys and gals... maybe i'm looking for them?) meh.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam I Am said:


> Because snowboarding is dominated by white people. It _can_ be intimidating from a minority's perspective.


Above is the most sensible post in the entire thread. 

It is always, well, interesting and ironic when people in a power majority speak about their role in the power pyramid, and the roles of the people below them. Suffice to say, I think this thread is evidence enough that we have a long way to go towards that "more perfect union" the founding fathers spoke of.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

It's 2010 already!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> These specific situations are different. Because depending on your location and time period, places like these are often a hangout for gangsters and Malcome X worshippers and such…who are drunk! So it’s not always a “comfortable” situation for someone to stand out of the crowd if they aren’t familiar with the environment. And also, Hollywood has contributed its share into this stigma…which is sometimes TRUE actually. It’s not uncommon to encounter people looking for trouble for all sorts of reasons in areas like these.
> 
> But it’s also possible that since it is an “<insert race here> club”, the majority of people there go there expecting to socialize with <insert race here>. And although YOU don’t think there is a problem with bringing an <insert other race here> friend, the people around may not be comfortable and depending on the situation, some may feel you are disrespecting their desires to “be among their own” and also make your friend uncomfortable or endanger him. All for what? To support your idealism of how “black clubs” should be banned? So you have to think about that.





















I swear man, the things that are coming out of your mouth really sounds stupid. Sounds like a prime candidate to be recruited into a the clan based on ignorance. Doesn't sound like just Hollywood contributing but you are too with your 'color' beliefs. I was laughing in the beginning and now I'm just realizing how sad your comments really are.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> I swear man, the things that are coming out of your mouth really sounds stupid. Sounds like a prime candidate to be recruited into a the clan based on ignorance. Doesn't sound like just Hollywood contributing but you are too with your 'color' beliefs. I was laughing in the beginning and now I'm just realizing how sad your comments really are.


I don't know what kind of spoiled rich kid who led a protected life you are. But many clubs, Blacks, Asians, Latino, White, or specific ethinic, mixed, or whatever are hotspots of drug dealing, violence, or whatever that can get the best of even tough guys like you. Some people are aware of this and want to be cautious about it so that's why they ask to make sure. Especially in big city areas. Not all, but they exist. If you want to bend everyone's will to your will, by all means, start your revoloution. Some people just see reality. Maybe fortunately, you haven't encountered it personally yourself. 

Although I have to admit that I haven't gone to those places for a while, I remeber the best and bloody fights and the only gunshots I've ever encountered are in "clubs". I know of people who have seen them result in death as well. Hopefully, it has changed and there are fewer of these places. But I doubt this will ever completely go away.

And my "color" beliefs you are refering to in the previous posts is not "my beliefs". They are accepted scientific findings by the people who control the current body of sicentific knowledge. It's taught in any college program that goes half way decent into human biology. Unless you believe the educational system is "racist" or something. And Discovery Channel is racist too then considering they are trying to "influence the public" with these "color" theories. lol


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> *Because depending on your location and time period, places like these are often a hangout for gangsters and Malcome X worshippers and such…who are drunk*!
> 
> *But it’s also possible that since it is an “<insert race here> club”, the majority of people there go there expecting to socialize with <insert race here>. And although YOU don’t think there is a problem with bringing an <insert other race here> friend, the people around may not be comfortable and depending on the situation, some may fee*l *you are disrespecting their desires to “be among their own” and also make your friend uncomfortable or endanger him*. All for what? To support your idealism of how “black clubs” should be banned? So you have to think about that.





rasmasyean said:


> *This is Black’s story…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rasmasyean said:


> rasmasyean said:
> 
> 
> > *The fact remains that UV protection is proof that races have different resistances to certain environments. Can a black person die of sunburn? Yes. But on average white ppl burn faster. Can a white person freeze to death? Yes. **But I don’t know about you but what I see are a bunch of white snow champions. It’s not as ridiculous as you think. *
> ...


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Magnum626 said:


> What spoiled rich kid? How old are you? You sound like someone in the tweens who's only learned a little and picked up a little and is only now learning to apply it to life. You can't take every little thing you learn apply it to everything. Wikipedia is not an encyclopedia.
> 
> WTF are you even talking about? What does me going to any of these clubs have anything to do with it? To generalize these 'minority' clubs are hotspots for drug dealing? Really? Really? Did you just say that? Must be because of the Malcolme X worshippers then huh? What does a black person have going to an Irish bar have anything to do with that? Or even a white guy going to a reggae club? Or an Asian guy going to both? Absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


Well...some people look at facts any see them as a way of explaining why things are so. That's how you understand things and understand why people behave in a certain way. Some others, I guess live in a fantasy world ignoring all of that and think the world is always the way they want it to be.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

im a snowboarder and i am a racist.... with that said i would never ridicule a black person for snowboarding...


----------



## Lives2fly (Feb 8, 2010)

cifex said:


> I used to hardly ever see an African American on the hill but in the past year or two it seems to be gaining popularity across races. Don't get me wrong, we're still talking 300:1.
> 
> Bring him out! :thumbsup:


Yeah man I just got into boarding this season and thats the first thing i noticed! There are hardly any black or Asian skiers or boarders (I live in the UK) and then i realised there are hardly any black or asian climbers, mountain bikers, sea kayakers, surfers, kite boarders etc either.

Seems to be a whites dominated sport for sure. Not that anyone over here would have a problem with ethnic minority groups doing it - they just dont seem to want to.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The history of skateboarding may be somewhat instructive here. Up to the mid to late 1980's skating was a sport for the rich, and thus mostly white. At that point in time skating was still dominated by vert skating (pools, half-pipes, etc). In order to have a pool or ramp, you first need the space (i.e. land) for it, and the money to build one (or know someone who did). Hence, most skaters were the kids of land owners in the posh suburbs (e.g. Tony Hawk, Lance Mountain, etc.). Thus, the sport was largely cut-off from others who were not as well-to-do, both whites and blacks. As result of this skateboarding was a very small sport.

Then the late 1980's hit. Street skating was a new and developing trend, which eventually exploded into what it is today. Suddenly you didn't need a rich friend with a lot of land and a ramp to go skating; the "ramp" was your local curb, bench, handrail or set of stairs. This made skating, especially in urban areas, _accessible_ to anyone. By the early to mid-1990's the sport was no longer something for rich white kids. In fact, vert skating almost died in the 1990's. A ton of minorites and lower-class whites were now dominating the street skating world, and skateboarding was more popular than ever before. What "integrated" skateboarding was the simple fact of _location accesibility_. 

My guess is that over time snowboarding may take a similar path. "Street riding" makes snowboarding available to a much greater population, and that mere _location accesibillity_ may change the (white) face of the sport, IF, street riding really catches on with the larger population. The other issue, is of course, accesibility to _snow_.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Lives2fly said:


> Yeah man I just got into boarding this season and thats the first thing i noticed! There are hardly any black or Asian skiers or boarders (I live in the UK) and then i realised there are hardly any black or asian climbers, mountain bikers, sea kayakers, surfers, kite boarders etc either.
> 
> Seems to be a whites dominated sport for sure. Not that anyone over here would have a problem with ethnic minority groups doing it - they just dont seem to want to.


In the US, I don't know about those other sports you mentioned, but there are definately a noticable amount of Asian ppl in the snow mountains. Relative to the population at least. In Japan, they do skiing quite a bit. That's the "other white people" I guess. LOL So I suppose that may produce some heros for Asians to get into it vs. all those White half pipe US atheletes. I'm sure if the was a Tiger Woods of snowboarding or something, you would see a bunch of Black ppl send their kids to the mountains as weekend activity or something and spread the word more for their friends and family.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

sedition said:


> The history of skateboarding may be somewhat instructive here. Up to the mid to late 1980's skating was a sport for the rich, and thus mostly white. At that point in time skating was still dominated by vert skating (pools, half-pipes, etc). In order to have a pool or ramp, you first need the space (i.e. land) for it, and the money to build one (or know someone who did). Hence, most skaters were the kids of land owners in the posh suburbs (e.g. Tony Hawk, Lance Mountain, etc.). Thus, the sport was largely cut-off from others who were not as well-to-do, both whites and blacks. As result of this skateboarding was a very small sport.
> 
> Then the late 1980's hit. Street skating was a new and developing trend, which eventually exploded into what it is today. Suddenly you didn't need a rich friend with a lot of land and a ramp to go skating; the "ramp" was your local curb, bench, handrail or set of stairs. This made skating, especially in urban areas, _accessible_ to anyone. By the early to mid-1990's the sport was no longer something for rich white kids. In fact, vert skating almost died in the 1990's. A ton of minorites and lower-class whites were now dominating the street skating world, and skateboarding was more popular than ever before. What "integrated" skateboarding was the simple fact of _location accesibility_.
> 
> My guess is that over time snowboarding may take a similar path. "Street riding" makes snowboarding available to a much greater population, and that mere _location accesibillity_ may change the (white) face of the sport, IF, street riding really catches on with the larger population. The other issue, is of course, accesibility to _snow_.


WHAT??? I started skating in '79, first halfpipe in '82, and I grew up POOR! I also grew up in Nebraska, not known for progressive sports like Cali. That first pipe we rode was a hodge podge of scrounged left over construction materials, it was only 7' tall, but essentially was built very cheap, I think the 10 of us all pitched in 6-7 bucks for plywood and nails. Try watching the original Zee Boys, or even the Hollywood version (Lords of Dogtown) street skating has been around since the 70's. Keep in mind that Tony Alva, Steve Caballero are Latino, Cristian Hosoi an Asian  Stacy Peralta, middle class white kid...on and on. Back then it was all about counter culture, and finding places to ride where we didn't get arrested.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

JeffreyCH said:


> WHAT??? I started skating in '79, first halfpipe in '82...


I've been skating since 1983. I have been arrested over 15 times for skateboarding. I was a sponsored amature. I still skate. So, yes, I know my skate history. Yes, there where always "plywood hoods" (I was one of them), but there are always exceptions. My points was in regards to the _general_ socialization of skating in the "early" days. You can not, in anyway, seriously contend that skating was a vastly white sport until the explosion of street skating in the late 80's / early 90s. Yes, Steve Stedham, Alva, Tommy G., Lester Kasai, Primo D., etc. were all minorites back in the late 70's and 80's. But again, those were the _rare_ few compared to what happened after steet skating _exploded_.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

JeffreyCH said:


> WHAT??? I started skating in '79, first halfpipe in '82, and I grew up POOR! I also grew up in Nebraska, not known for progressive sports like Cali. That first pipe we rode was a hodge podge of scrounged left over construction materials, it was only 7' tall, but essentially was built very cheap, I think the 10 of us all pitched in 6-7 bucks for plywood and nails. Try watching the original Zee Boys, or even the Hollywood version (Lords of Dogtown) street skating has been around since the 70's. Keep in mind that Tony Alva, Steve Caballero are Latino, Cristian Hosoi an Asian  Stacy Peralta, middle class white kid...on and on. Back then it was all about counter culture, and finding places to ride where we didn't get arrested.


That “all about counter-culture” was just a marketing ploy to make headlines and popularized the sport. Most kids rode because it was fun and boys in general liked to do stunts...before the time of the xbox... If they were good enough as they grew older, they might get into competitions and get some sponsorships.

I forgot the name of the movie, but I think it was about those people, where they would like sneak into pools when the home owner would be at work or something. But there was also like some rich kid who had a pool dedicated for it or something. It was a long time ago, I forgot the details but it was sad. I think one of them got injured severely or something. Or maybe I’m confusing different movies. All the skate movies seem the same to me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> That “all about counter-culture” was just a marketing ploy to make headlines and popularized the sport.


Dude, I am calling bulls*it on this one. You _*CLEARLY*_ were not around skating, punk, etc. or any of that stuff in the early days. I was. So was JefferyCH. If you had been, you would know how absurd your statement is. Yeah, perhaps in the post-Nirvana world the "marketing" aspect kicked-in, but before that, no chance in hell. I would suggest that when people speak in a historical context, and who actually lived during that time period, and were part of that respective culture that they speak about, that you just sit back, listen, and learn.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

sedition said:


> I've been skating since 1983. I have been arrested over 15 times for skateboarding. I was a sponsored amature. I still skate. So, yes, I know my skate history. Yes, there where always "plywood hoods" (I was one of them), but there are always exceptions. My points was in regards to the _general_ socialization of skating in the "early" days. You can not, in anyway, seriously contend that skating was a vastly white sport until the explosion of street skating in the late 80's / early 90s. Yes, Steve Stedham, Alva, Tommy G., Lester Kasai, Primo D., etc. were all minorites back in the late 70's and 80's. But again, those were the _rare_ few compared to what happened after steet skating _exploded_.


Right on man, I wasn't trying to negate your point. I was clarifying that back in the day it was all about the ride, not skin color, what you wore, or what deck you rode. I guess I did forget to add that all the guys I rode with back then were poor/middle class white guys, but I think that was just demographic, there was only one black kid in my jr. high of over 1000 students lol. 

If anything it's kind of backwards from a class standpoint, I'm sure there are still core skaters out there. However in the mid to late 90's I started seeing clothing companies use the counter culture "style" to market specifically to rich kids, and still do. Back in the day all my "skate clothes" came from the goodwill lol, so I start to see all these idiots paying 60 bucks for a pair of "skate shorts" that looked exactly like the plaid pants I cut off at the knees lmao. I mean really 50-70 bucks for a hoodie that says Volcom or some crap on it. That's where the marketing thing kicked in. 

I am glad to see board sports go mainstream, however I will never follow all the hype surrounding it. I'm in my 3rd season of snowboarding and I didn't even know who Shaun White was till this year lol. That's just me though, I've been watching the X-Games since the first one and probably couldn't name more then a handful of gold medal winners cause I don't care who wins, just that they shred shit up


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jews constitute an ethnoreligious group. Jews define themselves by both their religion and their ancestral history. According to Jewish law, a person is considered ethnically Jewish if his or her mother was also Jewish, but a person can also convert.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

how did this turn into a thread about jews and skateboarding subculture? what is this? don tashmans list?

so anywho...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea seriously. ^^^^

Anywho....

How do you guys like that sport called snowboarding?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I dunno...but all I know is that if Jews are a different race most of them look like White people. How about when ppl don't like French people. Would that be "racism" too?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> How about when ppl don't like French people. Would that be "racism" too?


No, that would be called "clear thinking."


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

sedition said:


> No, that would be called "clear thinking."


I got an old French WWII gun for sale...

Never fired, dropped once.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I know some black guys that rip, super fun to ride with...and of course there's always stevie bell puttin it down. 

and yeah, I'm Persian and I'd say I'd have it just about as bad as any black guy would...but from my experience, no one really cares, unless you do something stupid, like drop in on someone's line like a kook; then _maybe_ the racial cards might come into play


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i just have to say HA! on the gun classified.... i'm french by heritage, but so long gone, the ability to run has been lost.

enigmatic brings up a point... i don't consider it racism, but in an arguement, it could come out... same would happen if a fat guy ran over the back of my board, i'd say, "you fat fuck, watch where you are going!"... sometimes, the most obvious differences are what is brought up in anger... if that ever happens... just yell right back at the cracker and call him a white devil.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> I swear man, the things that are coming out of your mouth really sounds stupid. Sounds like a prime candidate to be recruited into a the clan based on ignorance. Doesn't sound like just Hollywood contributing but you are too with your 'color' beliefs. I was laughing in the beginning and now I'm just realizing how sad your comments really are.


That is why I stopped posting. The guy has got to be one of the dumbest people on a forum trying to prove a point I have ever seen, and I have seen a lot of dumb people online.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Why are you even worried about racism that may or may not rear its ugly head? Don't let negative thoughts from nowhere influence what you want to do. It's like not going to the gym because the guys there might think you're fat. WHO CARES? Most of the time the problems you anticipate turn out to be nothing except for what your mind makes up.

Nobody can guarantee that you won't come across jerks in anything you do so cross that bridge if and when you get to it.

Otherwise chill out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Kinthur said:


> Why are you even worried about racism that may or may not rear its ugly head? Don't let negative thoughts from nowhere influence what you want to do. It's like not going to the gym because the guys there might think you're fat. WHO CARES? Most of the time the problems you anticipate turn out to be nothing except for what your mind makes up.
> 
> Nobody can guarantee that you won't come across jerks in anything you do so cross that bridge if and when you get to it.
> 
> Otherwise chill out and enjoy yourself.


I was driving with a friend of mine a few years ago. We were on our way to a skatepark. A discussion about race came up, and he basically made the same points as made above. On the way home, I took a detour and drove through Roxbury, MA. Roxbury is the poor black section of Boston. I pulled the car over to the side of road, and said "lets go for a walk around the area." He did not want to get out the car. Moreover, he was suddenly forced to think about his race (he was white), which he normally has the privlege of *not* thinking about.

What is the point of this story? Simple. It is often very easy to say "chill out" when you are in your own comfort zone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

sedition said:


> I was driving with a friend of mine a few years ago. We were on our way to a skatepark. A discussion about race came up, and he basically made the same points as made above. On the way home, I took a detour and drove through Roxbury, MA. Roxbury is the poor black section of Boston. I pulled the car over to the side of road, and said "lets go for a walk around the area." He did not want to get out the car. Moreover, he was suddenly forced to think about his race (he was white), which he normally has the privlege of *not* thinking about.
> 
> What is the point of this story? Simple. It is often very easy to say "chill out" when you are in your own comfort zone.


Fuck, I wouldn't have gotten out of the car either. No matter what race dominates the area if it's poor more then likely there is crime. Are you sure he did not want to get out of the car because he was white or was it because he did not want to get shot?


Apples and oranges since you likely will not get shot or stabbed on a mountain. So, yes you can chill out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

You really trying to compare a ski resort to the slums? I was the only non-black guy in my group of friends through high school and a bit after, and none of us liked going through east Austin.

I'm asian. My brother-in-law is black. My niece is half black, half asian. It's never occurred to us to consider the effects of that while snowboarding, and it's never been an issue. In fact I think it would be irresponsible to discuss the possibility of racist park kids around my little niece. There is no reason to start separating "them" from "us" in her mind when no problem currently exists. Why ruin her fun with worries of petty crap? Part of racism is being too sensitive to race.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Kinthur said:


> You really trying to compare a ski resort to the slums?


Uhm, do you really think that? Sunday River v. Harlem. You really think that was the point I was trying to make? 

Hint: It's called using an extreme to illuminate a core issue.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I think a place where you can leave a $700 item lying around to go drink a hot cocoa is a little different from the slums. But the fact does remain that being a white guy in a “poor” black neighborhood would prolly make most white black belts think twice. All you need is some wiseguy say …”WTF is that white dude doing here? Let’s go have some fun boys! Maybe he has some loot!”

This was a while ago but I was at a gas station in one of these rural areas and I was standing with a black friend outside. This textbook rusted hillbilly pickup truck (shotgun rack in the window and all) pulls up to the pump and two ******** came out and just leaned on their truck staring at my black friend. And I said to him. “Yo dude, I just want to apologize ahead of time, cuz if they come over here for you, I’m running man, sorry!” LOL

This other black friend made a delivery to one of these types of areas and got there early so he slept in his car. He wakes up and looks out the window to see a bunch of dudes with torches around him looking into his car. So he just peels outta there while these torch guys are jumping out of the way! Rofl!!!

So it's not like this doesn't exist. It does and you gotta be careful sometimes to avoid being a statistic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

sedition said:


> Uhm, do you really think that? Sunday River v. Harlem. You really think that was the point I was trying to make?
> 
> Hint: It's called using an extreme to illuminate a core issue.


Actually, no. I was pointing out how ridiculous that example was. I don't feel comfortable in any bad neighborhood no matter what the predominant ethnicity was.

I actually chuckled at "core issue". What issue is that again? I'm 100% sure that worrying about racism on the slopes is more detrimental to your experience than any actual incident that will probably never occur.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> I think a place where you can leave a $700 item lying around to go drink a hot cocoa...


that's sadly becoming more and more debatable nowadays... 

Although, I will admit that it's a lot better than most places in life.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i know what you mean fox... the hot cocoa just isn't what it used to be. sad really.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> This other black friend made a delivery to one of these types of areas and got there early so he slept in his car. He wakes up and looks out the window to see a bunch of dudes with torches around him looking into his car. So he just peels outta there while these torch guys are jumping out of the way! Rofl!!!



Sorry this sounds more like a zombie story than a real story.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonX8 said:


> Sorry this sounds more like a zombie story than a real story.


Well, I know what you mean, maybe he exagerated a bit with his stories but I don't doubt the torches. Maybe it's some locals that just wanted to scare him or something and get a laugh. But apparently, he wasn't going to stick arround to find out! 

Has anyone seen people with swastika tatoos? I've seen it a few times.


----------

